# Clek Oobr?



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

http://carseatblog.com/

My FIL's involved in the life of this seat. Any comments?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I think they are cute. Why no other car seat manufacturer has produced a seat with a skull and crossbones is beyond me









I am not sure of the specs on the booster yet, so I can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

People are excited for it that's for sure. The Olli has gone over so well, so this will hopefully do well too. I know some are curious to see how a child feels in it since the headrest comes up form the back on 2 rods vs a whole back piece that moves, it doesn't look comfy to me.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 

My FIL's involved in the life of this seat.

HUH?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethNC* 
HUH?

existence/design/production


----------

